# This guy has got to be stopped!



## joeslotcar (Mar 12, 2003)

Here is the most blatant BS auction I have EVER seen

http://cgi.ebay.com/ITOB-Highway-Mo...320599490655?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item4aa538005f

Please don't tell me this should go in the ebay craziness thread. This seller is a total scammer. Everyone needs to see this one.


----------



## Lype Motorsport (Mar 14, 2004)

looks like a '59 ford to me


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Looks like an MEV? I could be wrong. It's not worth that much.

Just great, the "free listings" offerings from ebay let the carrot danglers dangle.:freak:


----------



## DesertSlot (May 8, 2009)

Maybe he accidentally put the 70 in front of the 9.95.


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

That would be a sale by Boosa with his trademark: _What an awesome HO Slot Car to race or collect! _ :freak:

We could always have a sticky about Boosa. :freak:


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

"Vintage Original" motors, that sounds like the records they used to advertise on TV by the group the "Original Artists". They made them quit that for being deceptive way back then, Boosa should be booted off ebay now.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

I used to get pretty riled at this predator... AND the lack of action on Ebay's part.

I've finally decided to put a positive spin on it. I figure if yer stupid enough to part with seven bills for a tiny little toy car with out doing your homework; then the money is actually better off circulating in the economy.

You really shouldnt be allowed to run with scissors.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Is it me, or is he kind of hoping some noobsauce will mistake this for a Playcraft Highways Impala? Sheesh...

--rick


----------



## medic57 (Mar 3, 2008)

I ahhh, noticed that there are no bids, nuf said.


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

This is DEFINATELY a MEV body. It's a 59 Fairlane. MEVs are a little high priced BUT this is rediculous.


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Are you guys really not seeing

_* What an awesome HO Slot Car to race or collect!*_

in the listing? Isn't that worth several large right there?

:freak: :freak: :freak: :freak:


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

resinmonger said:


> Are you guys really not seeing
> 
> _* What an awesome HO Slot Car to race or collect!*_
> 
> ...


You know, like so many others out here I have an awesome HO Slot Car to race or collect, I mean, there are not many Pete McKay prepared Fairgrounds T-Jets yet, so they have to be a collectors item, right? And I'll discount the H-E double hockeysticks out of them too, take your pick of any car I own for Just $70! That's 10% of what he wants for what, a $30 MEV Fairlane?


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Thanks Pete! Somebody finally understands... :freak:


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

The funny thing is pete....you could easily get 70 bucks for your cars....

*Grin*


----------



## DesertSlot (May 8, 2009)

Yeah, let me see....one MEV or ten Pete McKays..easy choice! And, they are awesome to collect AND race!


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

DesertSlot said:


> Yeah, let me see....one MEV or ten Pete McKays..easy choice! And, they are awesome to collect AND race!


Congrats on post #800. :wave:


----------



## DesertSlot (May 8, 2009)

1976Cordoba said:


> Congrats on post #800. :wave:


Thanks man. I just noticed this morning when I hit 801 and said to myself "Boy, I can't wait to hit 1K.

:hat: LOL


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Crimnick said:


> The funny thing is pete....you could easily get 70 bucks for your cars....
> 
> *Grin*


Shoot, I'd build them just for what it costs in parts, it's just the love for the hobby that does that. I've made the mistake of selling out twice and I won't do it again. One of my DASH '55 Chevy Fairgrounds cars costs, with shipping, right at $30 with all the parts ordered from JAG's. Add in 5 minutes of Dremel work, a bucks worth of decals and you're ready to run. Anyone can do it, anyone wanting me to do it simply has to ask. I'm no different than any number of other guys out here who love this hobby.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

DesertSlot said:


> Thanks man. I just noticed this morning when I hit 801 and said to myself "Boy, I can't wait to hit 1K.
> 
> :hat: LOL


Happy Thanksgiving! :tongue:

Be careful what you wish for  ....LOLOLOLOLOL!


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I emailed him and asked if it was a MEV body this morning. 
No response yet


----------



## DesertSlot (May 8, 2009)

videojimmy said:


> I emailed him and asked if it was a MEV body this morning.
> No response yet


LOL Jimmy! I was thinking we should bombard him with questions and put his stuff on watch so he wonders why nobody is bidding.


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

*Awesome!*

Great Idea!!!


----------



## DesertSlot (May 8, 2009)

I just asked him if it was a chevy or ford impala.

No answer 24 hours later.


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Maybe if I can get a job on Meg Whitman's political campaign out here I can corner her on one of her stops and ask her why she allowed E-Bay to post horrible stuff like this. Oh wait, she laid off 10% of the staff just after giving herself a $150M raise and bonus, she don't care about E-Bay.


----------



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

Bill Hall said:


> I used to get pretty riled at this predator... AND the lack of action on Ebay's part.
> 
> I've finally decided to put a positive spin on it. I figure if yer stupid enough to part with seven bills for a tiny little toy car with out doing your homework; then the money is actually better off circulating in the economy.
> 
> You really shouldnt be allowed to run with scissors.


I'm with Bill, this is kind of like Darwin Awards for wallets.


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

> I was thinking we should bombard him with questions and put his stuff on watch so he wonders why nobody is bidding.


Somehow, I think he knows why nobody is bidding, whatever we do or don't do.

This thread reminds me a little of a 14th Century Sufi parable about two men who remove their shoes as they enter a mosque to pray. One carries his shoes into the mosque with him in order not to tempt a passer-by to the sin of theft. The other leaves his shoes outside the mosque to give a passerby the opportunity to exercise virtue by resisting the temptation to steal the shoes. On leaving the mosque, the men debate which had acted the more righteously. Finally a wise man (or maybe just a wiseguy - it's sometimes hard to tell in Sufi parables) points out that their debate is pointless - no-one had been tempted to steal the shoes, and no-one had been spared the temptation to steal the shoes, since in fact, no one had passed by the mosque while they prayed.

Auction over. 0 bids. Back to mundane reality.

Cheers,
-- D


----------



## DesertSlot (May 8, 2009)

So, don't even waste our time on it.


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

> So, don't even waste our time on it.


No, go ahead. File a complaint with eBay if you think it will do any good - or if it just makes you feel better. If you feel like e-mailing Mr. Gooseya embarrassing questions, it's a free country. He's got a delete key, like all the rest of us.

Gooseya's a slimy guy, but I just think the seriousness of the outrage about this particular auction-ad was perhaps a bit out of proportion to the harm that it was likely to do to anyone in reality. The chance that anybody would actually be persuaded to part with three quarters of a kilobuck by the verbal gobbledegook in that description seemed very small indeed. And nobody did (though, I admit, _theoretically_ it _could_ have happened). 

The thought _has_ occurred to me that Gooseya pulls some of his more surreal stuff like this mostly to get people e-mailing his auction links to each other and saying "Did you see THIS?" (Though I'm sure if some doofus did pony up the seven-hundred-odd, Mr. Gooseya would cash the check quickly enough). If multiple people send him pointed questions, that just tells him the strategy is working.

Besides, this thread finally let me use that Sufi parable, which I really like, and which is all that remains in my head from the time, twenty years ago, when a "metaphysical"-minded girlfriend got me to read a book of the teaching of Sufism, which is a sort of anti-authoritarian Zen Islam, with an element of Monty Python thrown in.

Back to the topic: Gooseya _does_ put up nice big clear, close-up photos, so that if you have even a particle of experience or judgment, you can see precisely what you're buying; if you doubt it, just look at the amount of crisply-imaged, deteriorated-foam crud and corrosion that he didn't bother to clean off the bottom of his white Mustang, ITOB. 

Dang! Now he's got _me_ passing around his stupid URLs!

See what I mean?

-- D


----------



## DesertSlot (May 8, 2009)

Yeah. I totally get ya. It's just fun nailing scum. :hat:


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

Some people are amoral - no concern about what they cause or can prevent from happening, willing to take advantage of any situation and not think anything of it. Others love to take advantage of others to prove how crafty and smart they are to themselves. After seeing this listing I wonder just what kind of slimeball Goosa Boosa really is? The kind of guy who would watch somebody walk into an open manhole without saying a word, or the guy who would remove the cover himself and hide to enjoy the fun?


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Cha-ching!*



Dslot said:


> No, go ahead. File a complaint with eBay if you think it will do any good - or if it just makes you feel better. If you feel like e-mailing Mr. Gooseya embarrassing questions, it's a free country. He's got a delete key, like all the rest of us.
> 
> Gooseya's a slimy guy, but I just think the seriousness of the outrage about this particular auction-ad was perhaps a bit out of proportion to the harm that it was likely to do to anyone in reality. The chance that anybody would actually be persuaded to part with three quarters of a kilobuck by the verbal gobbledegook in that description seemed very small indeed. And nobody did (though, I admit, _theoretically_ it _could_ have happened).
> 
> ...


Certainly the odds arent great, but the planets do line up occassionally. Sadly there was the newb dude who dumped 7/10ths of a kilo buck into a gruesomely resin cast drop biscuit of a "Grandpa's Dragula" a couple years back. Sale price was $710 George Washingtons...

...and another three and a quart on a JL Vette.

Dont kid yourself. Lambs to the slaughter is what these listings are all about...fleeced, sliced, and diced with a big dollop of mint jelly.

Regardless of how you line up on this topic, it's really hard to argue the idea that it doesnt give our beloved hobby a big fat black eye! :freak:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

No kidding on the black eye!!!! I've run across floosy as he managed to fleece 225 clams for a black JL 59 chebby, and over 125.00 for a "big red" version too. Taking a new body, and throwing an aged T jet chassis under it to make it look vintage (purposely having one or two faded chrome wheels on it to make it look old) and trolling for a sucker is sure to leave a bad taste in someone's mouth. Ebay did the world a huge disservice when they made the bidding anonymous. I think you used to know who was bidding on something, and could warn them of a scam. Now it's a g**ssing game as to who's bidding....


----------



## Dyonisis (Nov 11, 2009)

Bill Hall said:


> I used to get pretty riled at this predator... AND the lack of action on Ebay's part.
> 
> I've finally decided to put a positive spin on it. I figure if yer stupid enough to part with seven bills for a tiny little toy car with out doing your homework; then the money is actually better off circulating in the economy.
> 
> You really shouldnt be allowed to run with scissors.


Nor should they be allowed to eat paint chips, then post things for sale on ebay! 

I saw one guy who was selling a switch for $800.00!! That's almost what I paid for my last car! Paint chips indeed.....


----------

